# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الامير حسين بن عبدالله وليا للعهد …وارد جدا

## ساره

ذكرت مصادر أردنية أن قرار تعيين الأمير حسين في منصب ولاية العهد في الأردن ليس في حاجة إلى تأييد أو ولاء، لأنه تحصيل حاصل أولاً، ولأنه يعبر عن قوة النظام الأردني وإستمرار إستقراره في المراحل المقبلة، إذ لم تمر على الأردن من قبل فترة شغر فيها منصب ولي العهد، فالملك عبدالله الثاني الحالي عين في منصبه بعد لحظات من ولادته في شتاء العام 1962 بيد أن الملك حسين الذي إستشعر مخاطر كثيرة وقتذاك سمى في العام 1965 شقيقه حسن وليا للعهد، وحين آل الحكم في عام 1999 إلى الأمير وقتذاك عبد الله سمى فورًا أخيه الأمير حمزة وليًا للعهد طبقًا لرغبة العاهل الراحل حسين بن طلال الذي إختار أيامه الأخيرة في الدنيا لترتيب مسألة العرش والخلافة، كما أن الملك الحالي تلقى عدة مرات نصائح ومناشدات من جانب شخصية مهمة في الداخل، إعتادت خلال السنوات العشر الماضية نصح الملك في شؤون كثيرة، تسمية ولي عهد جديد وتحديدًا إبنه البكر الأمير حسين بغية إستقرار ورسوخ مواد الدستور الأردني، ولتلافي تصويب المسألة لاحقًا في ظروف حرجة. 
المشهد السياسي الأردني غير الراكد البتة سيطوى على تغييرات كبيرة ومثيرة، وصادمة للبعض في أقرب الآجال، وربما لا يتعدى الأمر أكثر من الشهرين المقبلين، فهناك من يقول أن العاهل الأردني يتهيأ لإعلان إبنه البكر الأمير حسين بن عبد الله وليا للعهد من زوجته الملكة رانيا طبقًا للمادة (28) من الدستور الأردني التي تتيح للملك تسمية أحد أبنائه أو أخوته الذكور وليًا للعهد، إذ من الناحية العملية فإن عرش المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية سيؤول حتما الى الأمير الصغير حسين من بعد عهد الملك عبد الله الثاني، حتى لو لم تصدق التكهنات القوية بتعيينه في هذا المنصب في عيد ميلاده المقبل الذي يوافق الثامن والعشرين من شهر يونيو حزيران، مع أن ترشيحات أخرى تتحدث عن تسميته لذلك المنصب بالتزامن مع عيد الإستقلال المقبل الذي يوافق الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري. 
وفي السادس والعشرين من نوفمبر تشرين الثاني عام 2004 تسمر الأردنيون أمام واقعة غريبة تكررت مرتين في زهاء خمس سنوات وهي اعفاء ولي العهد من منصبه، إذ أقال في الأولى الملك الأردني الراحل حسين بن طلال شقيقه الأمير حسن من موقعه كولي للعهد بعد أن أمضى أكثر من ثلاثة عقود في هذا الموقع، وبعد نحو خمس سنوات من هذه الحادثة جاء العاهل الأردني الملك عبدالله الثاني ليعفي أخيه غير الشقيق من منصب ولاية العهد وسط أقاويل واجتهادات كثيرة ظلت حتى اللحظة دون الحقيقة الكاملة في شأن الإقصاء المفاجئ عن الموقع على الرغم من رسالة دافئة دفع بها وقتذاك عاهل الأردن الى أخيه المقال، قبل أن يرد الأخير برسالة دافئة استشف منها أن لا وجود لخلاف وأن الأمير حمزة سيبقى مواليًا لنظام أخيه الملك وضمن طاقم عمله غير المعلن… مذاك أبقى الملك الأردني منصب ولي العهد شاغرًا وقال في رسالته الى الأمير حمزة بن الحسين أن الأمر سيعالج على هدي من الدستور الأردني. 
والأمير الصغير الذي لا يحب الأضواء شغوف بدراسته وعاشق للتكنولوجيا إذ لا يفارقه حاسوبه الشخصي المحمول، فيما يفضل اصطحاب العشرات من المجلات السياسية والإقتصادية والعلمية، وعلى الرغم من ظهوره مرارًا الى جانب والده الملك بالزي العسكري، إلا أن أطراف قريبة من القصر الملكي تؤكد أن الأمير حسين غير مولع بالعسكرية كما كان والده في الصغر، فيما لا تحب والدته الملكة رانيا أن يخوض بكرها مشاق التدريبات العسكرية في سن مبكرة، إذ تفضل أن يهتم بدروسه وعلومه أولا ثم يذهب الى العسكرية بعد أن يتخرج من الجامعة. كما يروى عن الملكة قولها مرارًا في مجالسها الخاصة أنها تشعر بالخطر من الشغف العسكري لزوجها الملك الذي يداوم على التدريبات العسكرية في الجبهات المختلفة بعيدًا عن الأضواء، وأنها لا تريد لإبنها أن يولع مبكرًا بالحياة العسكرية، لكنها مؤمنة أن صغيرها حسين سيكون جنديًا في نهاية المطاف وعسكريًا محترفًا للدفاع عن بلده شأنه شأن أبيه وجده الراحل وأعمامه. 
يقول مسؤول سابق عمل في القصر الملكي بعمان أن الأمير حسين بن عبدالله يجيد دور التقصي فهو لا يكف عن الأسئلة والإستفسار حول شؤون كثيرة، إذ فاجأ العام الماضي والده الملك بإصطحابه عددا من رفاقه في المدرسة الى أحد المعارض العسكرية التي كان يستضيفها الأردن برعاية الملك وحضور قادة عرب وأجانب، إذ استحسن الملك الفكرة حين رأى حسين يتجول في المعرض ويطرح الأسئلة ويناقش في شؤون كثيرة، إذ استرعى الأمر انتباه جمال نجل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، والشيخ الفريق محمد بن زايد رئيس الأركان في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، إذ وقفا الى جوار الأمير حسين وتبادلا معه الحديث بإعجاب شديد، إذ انضم الملك للحوار وسأل صغيره ورفاقه مازحا: "هل أخذتم إذنا لمغادرة المدرسة؟!". 
لا يريد العاهل الأردني الملك عبدالله الثاني الذي قطع عقدًا في قيادة بلاده أي قيود من أي نوع تكبل أبنائه أو يشعرون أنهم مميزين لأي سبب، فقبل عامين اصطحب الملك أسرته ليلاً لتناول السحور في أحد مطاعم العاصمة الشعبية التي يرتادها عامة الناس، وغالبًا ما شوهدت الملكة رانيا العبدالله تتجول بين المعلمات في المدرسة التي يدرس فيها الأبناء مستفسرة عن التحصيل العلمي لأبنائها، وسمعت مرارًا تطلب من إدارة المدرسة عدم تمييز أبناء الملك عن أي طالب آخر… تقول مازحة " تعاملوا مع الأمر على أنه أمر ملكي من جلالة سيدنا". 
والى جانب الأمير حسين فإن للعاهل الأردني وزوجته الملكة رانيا (اقترنا في يونيو/حزيران 1993) من الأبناء أيضًا الأميرة إيمان، والأميرة سلمى، والأمير هاشم الذي صادفت ولادته يوم ميلاد والده الملك في الثلاثين من شهر يناير/كانون ثاني. يشار الى أن للملك أشقاء وأخوة من الذكور والإناث من أربع زوجات اقترن الملك الراحل حسين بن طلال بهن هم على التوالي الأمير فيصل والأميرتين عائشة وزين من الأميرة منى وكذلك الأمير علي المتزوج من الصحافية ريم كريمة الدبلوماسي الأممي الأخضر الإبراهيمي والأميرة هيا زوجة حاكم دبي و ونائب رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ورئيس وزرائها الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، أبني الملكة الأردنية المتوفاة علياء طوقان وهناك أيضا أبناء الملكة نور الأمير حمزة المتزوج من أميرة هاشمية هي نور كريمة الأمير عاصم بن نايف، وكذلك الأمير هاشم المتزوج من الأميرة فهده البنيان ، وكذلك الأميرتان إيمان وراية .

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## drlovely

يارب يكرمه ويزيدة من النعيم :Icon31:

----------


## حمص وفلافل

مشكورة سوسو :Smile:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مسالة تسمية ولي العهد لايستطيع احد التكهن بها كما حصل وذكرتي مما حصل ايام المغفور له جلالة الملك حسين عندما كان الامير الحسن هو المرشح الاول لخلافة العهد والجميع كان يعتقد ذلك ولكنها لم تحصل 

ومسالة خلافة او ولاية العهد لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ايضا لا احد يعلم او يستطيع التكهن بها 


مشكورة

----------

